# labrador/ pitbull food help!? :(



## jocelynnt21 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey everyone I got a 4 year old male Labrador / pit mix. He weight almost 100 lbs. He used to eat purina until i started learning how horrible this food was for him so i switched him to merrick GRAIN FREE because i heard it was the best from workers at petco. I switched it very gradually. I started hearing very weird sounds his stomach was making after eating merrick. It wouldnt go away and he also was very gassy. he also seemed to be a little uncomfortable but i didnt know if its because his stomach hurts or he just has extra energy and wants to play because he cries alot. His teeth and breath seem to have got worst as well as his coat. Im so confused because i thought i made a way better switch from a bad food to a great top high food but then why is all this happening?! I was wondering if anyone out their can help me by telling me of a better quality food ? Ive been looking into orijen. Thanks!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Well Merrick is definitely a food I would feed before any Purina food. But that doesn't necessarily mean that it is right for your dog. You may want to try a couple of other grain free foods. Try to find one as simple as possible.


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

NutroGeoff is right ... a premium food can still cause issues with your dog, like gas or scratching from an allergic reaction. Trial an error. Here is a good website that list their "5 star" dog food ... you may have to go through a couple to find a good match. Five Star Dry Dog Foods | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Your dog may need a simpler food with one protein source and a lower protein %. When I used to have boxers, they couldn't tolerate protein over 25%. If I fed a high protein food, they'd get awful gas and have very loose poo.

One other thought: are you feeding less of the Merrick? With a higher quality food, you don't usually have to feed as much b/c it's more nutrient dense; in fact, overfeeding can cause stomach upset and diarrhea.


----------



## jocelynnt21 (Mar 27, 2014)

yes i am feeding what they told me to feed about 3 cups..i was initially going to buy wellness core but the petco worker swore that merrick was the best and better than all of the others so thats why i gave it a try


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

jocelynnt21 said:


> yes i am feeding what they told me to feed about 3 cups..i was initially going to buy wellness core but the petco worker swore that merrick was the best and better than all of the others so thats why i gave it a try


As with any other food, some dogs do well on the Merrick and some dogs dont. Really, you dog could do just as well as the Petco workers dog did on the Merrick on really any food. It just depends on your dog's specific needs.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

jocelynnt21 said:


> yes i am feeding what they told me to feed about 3 cups..i was initially going to buy wellness core but the petco worker swore that merrick was the best and better than all of the others so thats why i gave it a try


Are you dividing the ration into two feedings per day? I would, and I'd reduce the amount of food. 3 cups seems like a lot, and 100 lb. seems like a lot for either of those breeds, so maybe cut back by 1/4 c. per feeding (1 1/4 c. twice a day). Lean is better for dogs predisposed to joint issues like labs and pitties are.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think a Vet visit is due.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I hope he starts to feel better!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Your dog is beautiful! I think your dog is trying to tell you that Merrick isn't for him. I had trouble with it- one of my dogs- diarrhea and gas. Another that I tried it on digested it fine but then ended up with urinary issues. 

Mine are currently doing better on Purina One Beyond than they did on Merrick. 

Try something else that isn't so high in protein and see if that helps.


----------

